# anyone know when I can pick up a new 2014 Specialized P3?



## fitnessgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

when are they available in the US?


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Not out yet, just asked the local bike shop... said they aren't online to order yet


----------



## dfwraptor (Aug 7, 2012)

October is what i heard


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

ask your local shop, they are now on the order page at my local shop.... no sure when delivery will be


----------



## Frenzzy (Nov 23, 2009)

I heard October/November from my local shop too


----------

